# LA Sound



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Which LA Sound amps were worth having? I picked up an old LAGUNA 4 channel circa 1997 or so, its electric blue flawless cosmetics. I heard some of them were pretty desirable?


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

nobody knows? I heard some of these were made by Zed or someone famous or something?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Aside from the nostalgia factor because a lot of people had them since they were mass-marketed at major retail chains, I don't recall anything particularly special about them.

I think I had a Malibu & a Hermosa, but I can't remember what I did with them...


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

I think my friend said some of them were made by ZED. I know Zed made alot of stuff, but I wish I could find out more about my 4 channel Laguna. Its bright blue with green "Laguna" across the front. Found it on ebay. Is it a gem or a terd?


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

I remember LA Sound being a budget brand back then. Nothing really stood out about them. Not everything old is better. Honestly looking at the internals of those amps that people took pictures of, I can say it's not that impressive.

On the Hermosa it's pretty sparse, with small power caps, a small toroidal transformer for it's power supply, and a pretty sparse set of output transistors I doubt it was even Mosfet.

Nothing to write home about especially considering age. The caps likely dried out so who knows just how good a condition it is. Considering you don't see these on Ebay I don't think they've appreciated all that well on the Old School Market.

The real collectibles like US Amps, wow you know just by looking at the boards they meant business. These LA Sounds, well not not so much.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I have to agree with qwertydude. I used to represent the line in the early 90's. Worked well for the masses, decent pricing and a pretty comprehensive line. As far robustness of amps? Not so much....There were alot stronger.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I think alot of people saw LA Sound as the next step up from Pyramid or Legacy. Not quite Coustic or Sherwood in the pecking order though. That's not to say there is anything wrong with LA Sound. As someone said, if you are buying it for anything more than the nostalgia aspect, you can do alot better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I was never impressed by anything ZED made back in the day besides ESX. All the others were mediocre IMO.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't remenber the model but one of the larger amps was actually a US Amps built product.


----------



## rl3.5 (Oct 27, 2012)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I was never impressed by anything ZED made back in the day besides ESX. All the others were mediocre IMO.


Its true today as well



david in germany said:


> I can't remenber the model but one of the larger amps was actually a US Amps built product.


I believe you are incorrect...


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

i would love to get my hands on an old la300. I ran one once.. nothing special and they were cheap


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

I was asking cause I picked up a Laguna 4 channel. Its bright electric blue with a green "Laguna" script across the front. Its a nice looking amp that looks like it was never used. Absolutely not a single scratch or chip anywhere on it. Not even the mounting holes!


----------

